# Hi just introducing myself



## BigGebben (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking here for some time finally getting my account registered.  I'm from Wisconsin and glad to finally be able to post and talk with yall.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Take some pics of your cooks and post 'em up! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF family from NorCal!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  Looking forward for your cook pictures!
Jhn


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from South Louisiana!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you finally joined. Look forward to your post and pics.
Jim


----------



## MadMax281 (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Winchester VA! Looking forward to seeing your cooks. They should be pretty good since you've been lurking and absorbing the excellent info from all the cool people here


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from The Alamo City!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from NW Pa.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from NE OH , anywhere near Glendale?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado


----------



## BigGebben (Oct 1, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome from NE OH , anywhere near Glendale?


I live in the green bay area. So Glendale is a bit away.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome.  I lurked a a little but asking questions was more important.
Currently in NW Minnesota. Watch for a major change this winter.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------



## ronf (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from Michigan


----------

